# sell NPPR or cash in shares



## classychick (8 Jul 2013)

Sorry if Im on the wrong forum...

I need some advice...

We own a property in Meath that we have rented out for the past few years..the rental on it is 800e & mortgage is 960e (outstanding balance on mortgage is 110k with 12 years remaining on term) the current value on house is 190k. The current tenant is leaving at end of month.

We also have 60k+ worth of shares through my husbands job...

We owe both our parents 70k  between them -  the cost of new house ran over. Our parents gave us the loan in the understanding that we would eventually sell house in meath and repay loan..

So here's the question..what is the best soloution..Cash in the shares or sell house to repay our parents..


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jul 2013)

classychick said:


> .... Our parents gave us the loan in the understanding that we would eventually sell house in meath and repay loan.



Sell the house.


----------



## Billo (8 Jul 2013)

Agree with Paddy.

Cashing in shares will only give you  €60k. You need  €70k.


----------



## Joe_90 (8 Jul 2013)

You need to consider the tax implications of both.  Do you have a CGT gain or loss on the house? Is any income tax or capital gain tax issues with the sale of the shares.  Selling the shares may not be an option.


----------

